# New Nikon D300 body for $1000



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, what's the catch? A ginger bread cookie to whoever finds it. 
http://1wayphoto.com/products.asp?dept_id=10267&product_id=13372


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

There is no catch. $1000 is a lot of cash to pay for a body.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> There is no catch. $1000 is a lot of cash to pay for a body.


Not when the going price is MSRP at $1799. :tsk:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Boile said:


> OK, what's the catch? A ginger bread cookie to whoever finds it.
> http://1wayphoto.com/products.asp?dept_id=10267&product_id=13372


Typical bait and switch/high pressure follow up calling cheap electronics shop.

http://www.epinions.com/msg/show_~threads/cat_id_~22/id_~14381/forum_id_~145/pp_~1

In other words, stay away!


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Typical bait and switch/high pressure follow up calling cheap electronics shop.
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/msg/show_~threads/cat_id_~22/id_~14381/forum_id_~145/pp_~1
> 
> In other words, stay away!


Yup.

When it's too good to be true it usually is.

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/1_Way_Photo

Alex


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Boile said:


> Not when the going price is MSRP at $1799. :tsk:


Stick with the big ones, they are typically the cheapest of the legit places.
B&H
JR

others I have used
Canogacamera
Beach


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Test_Engineer said:


> Stick with the big ones, they are typically the cheapest of the legit places.
> B&H
> JR
> 
> ...


B&H and JR are great. I've also used buydig and been very pleased.

alex


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

amazon is my default. Many of those big ones sell through amazon. But I only have to deal with amazon, no matter who's behind the curtain.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

When you click "Add to cart" nothing happens. You have to choose one of the kits. The cheapest kit at $1189 is still a good deal, if they actually ship it.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

They are around $1700 in Hong-Kong. Not a cheap camera but it is a great camera:thumbup:
I just bought a new G7 by Canon on my last trip to Hong-Kong and it takes some great pictures


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Generally speaking, I think Nikon has minimum advertised price agreements with its dealers, and if the dealer violates those agreements then they're no longer authorized to sell the product. The price has to adhere to those rules at a level above the shopping cart. This ad appears to be in violation of that agreement. This outfit is probably not getting product to sell from Nikon or through their official distribution channel. Assuming they actually ship anything.

edit: judging from the results coming back from a shopping agent, that minimum advertised prices is a couple of bucks under $1800. With the exception of one outfit who was trying to sell it for $2200 (guaranteed in stock at that price :eeps: ) the prices were uniform.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Cliff said:


> Generally speaking, I think Nikon has minimum advertised price agreements with its dealers, and if the dealer violates those agreements then they're no longer authorized to sell the product. The price has to adhere to those rules at a level above the shopping cart. This ad appears to be in violation of that agreement. This outfit is probably not getting product to sell from Nikon or through their official distribution channel. Assuming they actually ship anything.


$1019 is an amazing deal, I would have to see it in person. Too cheap and one starts to worry a bit:dunno:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

stylinexpat said:


> ........I just bought a new G7 by Canon on my last trip to Hong-Kong and it takes some great pictures


I also just got a G7 for cheap, now that the G9 has come out .

I am absolutely amazed at how much better the pics are than my old Pannys.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I also just got a G7 for cheap, now that the G9 has come out .
> 
> I am absolutely amazed at how much better the pics are than my old Pannys.


Video quality is amazing too. The detail and clarity is really good. I'm happy with this one Congrats on yours:thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I also just got a G7 for cheap, now that the G9 has come out .
> 
> I am absolutely amazed at how much better the pics are than my old Pannys.


My mistake, I did not get the G7 but bought the *G9,* don't know what I was thinkinguch:


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

I was thinking maybe they'd have a european warranty, if any. (It does have a 1 yr US warranty.)

Then I saw "Japanese Model" - will all the writting be in japanese?

Are they check rated?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Try calling Robert's. They've done me good. I pre-ordered and got my D300 for a hair over $1600. Authorized dealer, US camera with US warranty.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Robert's who?
What's his number?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Roberts Imaging. I bought my D2X there a couple of years ago.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, their website lists it at MSRP of $1799.95, like anybody else.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Boile said:


> Well, their website lists it at MSRP of $1799.95, like anybody else.


But at least you know you will get the camera.:thumbup:


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Boile said:


> Well, their website lists it at MSRP of $1799.95, like anybody else.


Call them. They often give you a better deal if you do so. They also give better deals when you pre-order like I did... too late for that now though. Maybe you should pre-order the D400.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

BahnBaum said:


> Yup.
> 
> When it's too good to be true it usually is.
> 
> ...


Go back and read the reviews, They have a very poor customer service record.


----------

